# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  CUKI mâle croisé Labrador 12 ans 25 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie) Nobodys dog France

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* CUKI (dit TSOUKI)
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *CUKI (dit TSOUKI)*
*Race apparentée : croisé Labrador*
*Mâle 25 kg et 50 cm au garrot*
*Né : 17-03-2010*
*Arrivé au refuge : 23-02-2022*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*CUKI est arrivé au refuge en 2011. Il a été adopté deux ans plus tard et malheureusement il a été retrouvé seul dans les rues cette année 2022... C'est désormais un vieux bonhomme qui aspire à une retraite méritée au chaud. Nous aimerions le sortir avant l'hiver qui arrive. Il est tout tranquille et gentil. Une bonne patte qui n'a rien à faire au refuge* 

  Il se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
  Frais dadoption : 250  (identifié, stérilisé, vacciné, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).
  Test chat et enfant : non réalisables.

  Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...53585331432437

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/151568018300871/photos/?tab=album&album_id=175565855901087

  Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

Cuki quand il est revenu au refuge à 12 ans (23/02/2022) :




Cuki quand il était jeune en 2011 :

----------


## GADYNETTE

il a bonne bouille....j'aimerais tant qu'il trouve sa famille

----------


## Panda75

Il est très beau (au sens large) !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## chupachup

Notre pauvre papy attend toujours en Serbie, et l'hiver arrive...

----------


## vivie maratta

Des adoptants pour cuki ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## Kéline

Cuki est réservé en Suisse et rejoindra sa famille quand les sauvetages pourront de nouveau se faire.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Pourquoi les sauvetages ne peuvent-ils se faire? Bonne nouvelle pour Cuki et espérons qu'il rejoindra sa famille très vite au vu de son âge ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

et les sauvetages sont prévus pour quand ????

----------


## Kéline

Nous avons tout expliqué ici : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...lle-en-suspens

Les autorités serbes veulent que tous les refuges et pensions soient aux normes. Nous faisons des travaux pour obtenir la validation de la conformité. Cela prend du temps, nous ne savons pas quand nous l'aurons ni quand nous pourrons faire les sauvetages mais on se bat pour que ça aille le plus vite possible.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci de votre explication et Cuki il part quand? il sera dans sa famille à Noel??

----------


## chupachup

Cf message explicatif au dessus

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Cf message explicatif au dessus


 MAIS OUI je suis vraiment nulle
Quelle tristesse pour ces chiens d'être bloqués et je trouve cela dommage car si le refuge n'est pas aux normes faire partir ces 23 chiens est leur offrir une meilleure vie (où je n'ai pas tout compris)
J'ai vu que l'objectif de votre collecte est atteint mais maintenant pour effectuer les travaux cela va prendre du temps Là aussi je ne comprends pas qu'ils ne laissent pas partie ces chiens qui n'ont aucun rapport C'est leur enlever des mois de bonheur!!!! c'est aberrant Bon courage à vous car ce doit être des moments très difficiles

----------

